# Posting Pix



## kew_el_steve (Oct 4, 2007)

I am having no luck at all posting pix. I know that there's a thread around here somewhere with instructions, but caint find it either! Can someone !!!HELP!!!, please?


----------



## glued2it (Oct 4, 2007)

I click on the paperclip for attachments. or you can click the little moutain picture the lower right of the paperclip


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe I didn't describe the problem properly. I can't upload from my computers. Tried both home and work. Get an error message. Do I automatically have a gallery? If someone knows what the thread is, I can go thru that.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 4, 2007)

Try setting up a account with photobucket..it's free. I found that was the easiest way to manage pictures to upload.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 4, 2007)

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/f...e/MVC-123S.jpg

That's one way to do it...


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 4, 2007)

*Hey Steve, here's how I do it. open Photobucket, click on one of the browse buttons on the rite side, open your "my pictures" folder in your computer, hilite the picture you want, then I have to click "open", go back to photobucket and your picture address will be in the box, click upload. The picture will then show up in your photobucket album. Go the picture and check the little box to select that picture, click edit, so you can resize the picture, I like the message board size, then click, IMG code, this will automatically copy the link for you. Then go to your post on SMF , rite click in the body of your message and click paste. that will show up as a link as you are typing your message, but will show up as a picture in the final posted message. I got this advice from Mr Joe, "Pigcicles"   It works for me. Also, if you want to post multiple pictures, PM me and I will tell ya how I do that. Good luck. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 4, 2007)

When your on photo bucket resize your photo to forum size, the copy the direct link, come back to this forum,  click on the yellow mountain where it says insert link, paste it there and you will get this. I had to sneak my grand baby in


----------



## flash (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I can't believe I am helping a Patsie 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But, your link is fine. First type







 (<----Then type this)

Your photo should show.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 5, 2007)

Patsie??? Low blow...


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey I want one of those!

Cute little tyke! Git her Grandaddys eyes I think!


----------



## ken mckee (Feb 4, 2009)

Just checking pic posting..........

http://s574.photobucket.com/albums/ss189/nolesone/?action=view&current=Juy2008067.jpg


----------



## mofo (Feb 4, 2009)

I posted some this morning and it was quite simple. Scroll down in your post and click on the "manage attachments" button under "Additional Options". A new window will pop up allowing you to browse to your picture to attach. There are size limitations included in the window. After you select your picture, click on the upload button. You can then browse to another picture to upload. You are limited to 5 pictures per post I think, but it seemed to work well for me. If you pictures are to large, you can resize them using a free tool by Microsoft if you are running XP:
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ertoySetup.exe

After downloading and running this application, just right click on a picture and select resize.

Here is the thread where I posted my pics:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=24176

Hope this helps you out!

MoFo


----------



## wutang (Feb 4, 2009)

If you want to upload using the "paperclip" icon you will have to resize. The easiest way I have found to do this is to open the pic with "paint" then resave it-this will resize the pics.

You can also upload pics/create albums in the smf gallery. This will allow you to post the big pics in your thread using the links from the gallery.


----------

